# They're back!!! (ZSRs in L273, that is.)



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

At first I thought it was a fluke, but I'm getting zero second recordings again. There have been three of them so far, all from satellite-delivered channels (not OTA). Before this episode, it must have been about six months since my last ZSR. 

Signal strengths are all good. I haven't made any changes. The only change that I have identified so far is L273. I forced a reboot a couple of times. Maybe that will help. The sad part is that I was beginning to depend on my 921 to record reliably again. This really sucks!


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I also have seen ZSR's since L273 but only on my HEED model. I had never had a ZSR before on either 921 and I have been using a 921 since January of 2004.


----------



## nitram22 (Jun 10, 2004)

leemathre said:


> I also have seen ZSR's since L273 but only on my HEED model. I had never had a ZSR before on either 921 and I have been using a 921 since January of 2004.


Same for me. I had NEVER (knock on wood) had a ZSR before this, and Sunday night I had 4 of them. I've had my 921 since December 2004. Hopefully this isn't an omen of bad things to come.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

I am thinking that the software developer's don't have any kind of configuration control on their code. They must have different people working on different problems on the same modules at the same time. This is not the first time a bug got fixed, then pops back up... 

OR

It was fixed by accident, now it is broke by accident, and they don't have a clue why it is fixed or why it is now broken.

Either way... this is a problem. Wish I could help.

WW


----------



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

I got an interesting message when I opened my DVR the other day: a box that listed a zero second record for the program that preceded the one I wanted to record, 60 minutes for the program I did wish to record, and a zero second record for the program following the one I wanted. It wouldn't let me watch any of them, only delete them. Once I did,everything was OK in 921 land. Anyone else experienced this variation?


----------



## davebryan (Dec 9, 2003)

I have been getting ZSRs since the new download, but only on the one OTA digital channel I can receive. Also, I tried to set a new timer to test it after rebooting, but it will not let me set a timer on that channel. The sat channels seem to be working.

I'm missing a lot of programs when I travel...is anyone looking at this problem????


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

leemathre said:


> I also have seen ZSR's since L273 but only on my HEED model. I had never had a ZSR before on either 921 and I have been using a 921 since January of 2004.


I guess I spoke too soon. This morning I had several ZSR's on my HECD model which is the 921 I have had for almost two years. These were the first ever on this unit. Out of 15 recordings, 11 were ZSR's.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

davebryan said:


> I have been getting ZSRs since the new download, but only on the one OTA digital channel I can receive. Also, I tried to set a new timer to test it after rebooting, but it will not let me set a timer on that channel. The sat channels seem to be working.


You should try removing and re-adding the OTA channel. The station might have messed with the PSIP data stream (which can really screw things up).


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> The station might have messed with the PSIP data stream (which can really screw things up).


I'll second that. Usually my ZSR's happen because of the stations messing with PSIP or whenthey go off the air!


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I had one ZSR that was the indirect result of getting out-of-market program data.

One day while scanning for new channels I got a rather distant one that is not part of my DMA. I seem to get guide data for that channel though. I found an interesting program to watch while using the "search" feature. I programmed the show to record--not realizing that it was on a distant channel that I rarely can receive. The end result was a ZSR.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I never record anything from OTA. All of my ZSR's were on satellite channels.


----------



## davebryan (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for your help. I deleted the OTA channel, reinstalled it and the ZSR problem appears to have been fixed.

:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------

